# Help needed with Vermeer SC362



## challenger (Feb 28, 2011)

I am working on a SC352 stumper that a friend owns and uses in his business. He was cutting a stump and got the cutter in some heavy flat "rope" that is used to keep a tree stable while it takes root. He said it wrapped around the cutter and stalled the machine. When he got it cleaned out the cutter wheel would not turn. I got it at my shop and thought I would look here for any literature/parts break down but didn't find any. If anyone knows where I can look for a parts diagram I would appreciate it.
I only looked at it for a few minutes but it seems like I am hearing the shaft that couples the upper and lower gears rattle around. I am heading out now to take it apart and inspect it. If there are others that have has similar symptoms please share the fix and/or outcome.
Thanks-Howard


----------



## kiwidiesel (Feb 28, 2011)

If they dont rattle then they are stuffed. The rattle is built in at the factory.


----------



## equipmentguru (Feb 28, 2011)

*time to diagnose*

I would recommend removing the drive belts between the engine and the upper gearbox to isolate the failure to either the electric clutch or the gearboxe(s).


----------



## challenger (Mar 1, 2011)

I could tell immediately that there was a problem in either one of the gear boxes or the shaft. I took the arm apart and the upper U-joint had failed and took with it the upper yoke. There was no damage to either gear box. I called Vermeer after getting some prices from a local company that deals with PTO drive line parts and Vermeer would have had to order the parts from their factory and would have been 60% (roughly) more $ than the local company. The place I got the u-joints (I figure I should replace both) and yoke from is called FleetPride and they have centers in many states. The u-joints were $38.00 each and the yoke was the same price so $114.00 as opposed to Vermeers $ 180.00 + shipping.
What I do not understand is that the u-joints have grease fittings in them yet there is now way to access these fittings without taking the arm apart?
I'm thinking of looking into drilling 2 holes in the upper and lower section of the arm. Anyone had any luck doing this?
Thanks-Howard


----------



## wheelloader123 (Mar 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, if you drill holes in the "arm" you will allow dust and dirt to get inside the "arm" and accumulate on the joints and in the lower part of the housing (which could eventually blow the upper seal on the lower gearbox). It's a dumb design, but basically you just have to grease the heck out of the joints prior to assembly.


----------



## challenger (Mar 2, 2011)

I thought about this and should have mentioned that I would install plugs. I think a heavy, well secured, inspection/access plate would be logical???


----------

